# Just finished my first batch



## dinks15 (Nov 15, 2015)

I just took the first batch out of the smoker.  It was in there for 3 hours.  I was just wondering if it gains color over time or it is what it is when it comes out?  The cheese didn't have the nice dark coloring that you see from the store.  Maybe I should of left it in longer.


----------



## mowin (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes the color will develop after it rests a week or two


----------



## driedstick (Nov 17, 2015)

Different cheese will take on different color over time and amount of smoke,,,What flavor cheese and chips did you do??

DS


----------



## dinks15 (Nov 17, 2015)

I smoked cheddar horseradish cheddar pepper jack Asiago mozzarella.  I have been letting it sit in the fridge wrapped since I pulled it out.  I just opened the fridge and it smells amazing.  I'm going to vacuum seal it and save it for thanksgiving.  I will let you know how it taste.


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 17, 2015)

Dinks15 said:


> I smoked cheddar horseradish cheddar pepper jack Asiago mozzarella. I have been letting it sit in the fridge wrapped since I pulled it out. I just opened the fridge and it smells amazing. I'm going to vacuum seal it and save it for thanksgiving. I will let you know how it taste.


Nice, lets see some pics of said cheese stash.


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2015)

I notice that I get a lot less cheese colour when I keep the smoking chamber cold (easy to do this time of year in the mountains). The cheese still has a great smoky flavour but less colour.

Disco


----------



## turbo1 (Nov 21, 2015)

Just a simple question  do you have to vacuum seal the cheese or would a zipploc bag work?


----------



## driedstick (Nov 21, 2015)

turbo1 said:


> Just a simple question do you have to vacuum seal the cheese or would a zipploc bag work?


yes you can,, I would wrap tight in saran wrap and then in zip lock with as much air you can get out ,,,It wont last as long as vac pac'in

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## turbo1 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks


----------

